# Courier services?



## KZOR (1/8/16)

I feel that when I order a item and pay for courier service from a company in Cape Town AND I stay in Cape Town then I should receive that order within 2 working days.
Ordered and payed on Thursday 30 July.
Phoned them now after their website posted delivery time at 16:12 this afternoon but never showed.
Apparently their truck servicing my area broke down in which case I should have been informed since they have my contact details. But I had to phone them.
Damn ....I hate empty promises and inefficiency.
Am I being unreasonable or should I adapt to the average sad SA service in all sectors?
The courier company is "Collivery".

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (1/8/16)

Aramex and courier guy are awesome couriers bud, most of them just dont give a crap... 

Sad, but thats just the way it goes... 90% of transporting services are the same, truck broke down or some story..


----------



## Dubz (1/8/16)

KZOR said:


> I feel that when I order a item and pay for courier service from a company in Cape Town AND I stay in Cape Town then I should receive that order within 2 working days.
> Ordered and payed on Thursday 30 July.
> Phoned them now after their website posted delivery time at 16:12 this afternoon but never showed.
> Apparently their truck servicing my area broke down in which case I should have been informed since they have my contact details. But I had to phone them.
> ...


I have had the same experience with MDS Collivery when ordering from Valleyvapour. I now request delivery with "The Courier Guy" upon checkout and all is well . If it gets sent off in the morning i receive the afternoon.


----------



## PsyCLown (1/8/16)

I hardly receive orders from MDS, I normally get from Fastway, The Courier Guy, occasionally Aramex and the odd FedEx parcel.
I have had it on the odd occasion where they have been late, however that is the exception.

Sometimes there are issues with traffic and the delivery guys do run late, or a client holds them up while they are making a delivery or collection. I see this a lot, the delivery guys are in a hurry yet the person they are collecting from / delivering to is taking their time or is in a meeting etc.

If the parcel is only due for delivery in say 3 days time and it arrived in say Johannesburg a day early, they will only book it out for delivery the next day if they have a busy schedule.

The Courier Guy is my go to courier should I want something delivered to me. If I need to send something I use Aramex as I do not need an account and it is fast and relatively cheap.


----------



## Caramia (1/8/16)

Aramex has managed to lose my parcel from @RiaanRed
But they are apparently trying to locate it


----------



## RiaanRed (1/8/16)

Caramia said:


> Aramex has managed to lose my parcel from @RiaanRed
> But they are apparently trying to locate it


Yea I spoke to them today. Apparently they are waiting of security footage. Very sorry about that


----------



## Caramia (1/8/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Yea I spoke to them today. Apparently they are waiting of security footage. Very sorry about that


Not at all @RiaanRed, It certainly is not your fault 
I am giving them some uphill, it is just principle...


----------



## KZOR (1/8/16)

@Caramia ....hope they find your package. Enormously frustrating when you have incoming vape gear not being delivered on time or at all as in your case. I feel your pain.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (1/8/16)

KZOR said:


> @Caramia ....hope they find your package. Enormously frustrating when you have incoming vape gear not being delivered on time or at all as in your case. I feel your pain.
> View attachment 62459


Thanx @KZOR, and yep, it is a bummer, but these things do happen, even with the best of them.
But I'll just order somethin' online again to help with the feeling of loss, Hubby is not going to be too happy tho...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

